# Sifu Robert Brown



## freddrinkwine (Apr 2, 2004)

Is anyone familiar with Sifu Robert Brown? Any opinions on him / experiences with him?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 2, 2004)

The name is not one I know and there may be many with that name. Can you give us a area of the world he may be in so as not to confuse him with someone else.


----------



## MonteKristo (Apr 9, 2004)

I am a student of Sifu Robert Brown at the School of Chinese Martial Arts in Royal Oak, MI.  

I'm not quite sure why this thread is in the section of "Horror Stories", but Sifu Brown is hands down the best instructor I've ever had the honor to practice under.  He's the innovator behind "Lessons in Mindfulness", a program implemented world-wide to remind people that Martial Arts is about changing your life and finding your true self, not just punching and kicking.


----------



## freddrinkwine (Apr 12, 2004)

I rechecked my sources and it is actually sifu derrick brown I'm looking for. Do you who that is by any chance?


----------

